# 9N air filter assembly



## bobaloo11 (2 mo ago)

Newbie here. I am searching for an entire air cleaner assembly for my 9N with the _thru hood_ filter intake.
Anyone have an idea where I can get one?
TIA
Bob


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bob, welcome to the forum.

Salvage yards are the most likely source.









FORD 9N Dismantled Machines in Black Creek, Wisconsin


FORD 9N Dismantled Machines in Black Creek, Wisconsin at TractorHouse.com




www.tractorhouse.com












FORD 9N Dismantled Machines in Scottsboro, Alabama


FORD 9N Dismantled Machines in Scottsboro, Alabama at TractorHouse.com




www.tractorhouse.com












FORD 9N Dismantled Machines in Downing, Wisconsin


FORD 9N Dismantled Machines in Downing, Wisconsin at TractorHouse.com




www.tractorhouse.com


----------

